# الارتفاع المفاجئ بنسبة الحديد في مياه البويلر



## abu musa (3 نوفمبر 2007)

تحية طيبة وبعد, ارجو من زملائي الاعزاء مساعدتي في معرفة السبب بارتفاع نسبة الحديد في مياه البويلر الى ppm=0.6حيث كانت قبل ايامppm 0.09 مع العلم بانه يتم اضافة الكيماويات باستمرار حيث ان ال ph=11.7 كذلك ال 
sulphite=100 ,phosphat=250
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس اليكس (3 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخ ابو موسي
طبعا الرد بسيط جدا وسهل جدا جدا انت عندك corrosion في مكان ما بالغلايه فحاول تراجع جميع ظروف التشغيل للغلايه وخصوصا الdeareator لانه احتمال يكون فيه عيب وباالتالي نسبه الاوكسيجين الخارجه منه ترتفع ويحدث حاجه اسمهاoxygen pitting وده طبعا نوع من انواع التاكل وممكن يكون في هناك اسباب اخري كتيره فراجع كل ظروف التشغيل وخصوصا الdemin water المستخدمه وابعتلي كل ظروف التشغيل وباذن الله اقدر احددلك السبب والعلاج الصحيح.
وبالتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي الكريم من الطبيعي جدا ان يكون هناك ارتفاعات مفاجئة في الحديد في مياه المراجل وذلك بسبب التالي :
كنتيجة لارتفاع السلفايت في مياه المرجل يؤدي ذلك الى ازدياد سمك طبقة الحماية ( الماغناتايت )
وبالتالي تساقط جزء من هذا الفلم في مياه المرجل وبالتالي ارتفاع تركيز الحديد . والحل بسيط حيث ارى من خلال المواصفات التي عرضتها ان نسبة السلفايت عالية وكذلك نسبة الفوسفات فيمكن ان يتم انزال شوط الحقن لكليهما بحيث يتم تعديل المواصفات الى مستوى ادنى حيث اقترح ان يكون تركيز الفزسفات ما بين 50 - 100 جزء/ مليون بينما السلفايت لا يتجاوز 20 جزء/ مليون والتجربة لن تؤدي الى اية مشاكل في المرجل فحاول ذلك . اضاقة الى ذلك ابين ان تركيز الفوسفات العالي يودي الى ما يعرف بظاهرة الاختباء ( hide ) وهذة الظاهرة تتكون على اسطح التبخير المواجهة لمصدر الحرارة وبالتالي يتم تحول الفوسفات في آلية كيماوية الى فوسفوريك اسيد وبالتالي يرفع من تحلل الحدبد وتآكله ويظهر ذلك عند اي صدمة للمرجل اما بايقاف او بتغيير مفاجئ في الضغط للمرجل وللتأكد يمكن فحص الفوسفات قبل ايقاف المرجل مباسرة واعادة الفحص بعد توقف الدورة للمرجل لمدة يوم على الاقل حيث يلاحظ ارتفاع تركيز الفوسفات مع ان الحقن متوقف . وللتخلص من الحديد لا داعي للخوف فيمكن عمل تصريف لمياه المرجل او زيادة فتحة التصريف المستمر . والله الموفق


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 نوفمبر 2007)

اضيف الى المداخلة ان هناك تكنولوجيا حديثة مفاجئه وهي حقن الاكسجين في المراجل لعمل طبقة الماغناتايت والحفاظ عليها لمنع تآكل المعدن مع الحفاظ على درجة الحموضة اعلى من 10.5 لمنع تكون الهيماتايت ( الصدأ الاحمر ) . كما وارجو من الاخ ابو موسى اعطائي مواصفات المرجل للتمكن من المساعدة بشكل اوسع وعذرا على بعض اخطاء الطباعة في المداخلة السابقة بسبب العجلة في الرد .


----------



## abu musa (4 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااا جزيلا لكم على هذه المساعدة والمعلومات القيمة
اخي نبيل البويلر من نوع fire tube يعمل بضغط تشغيل 6=bar يعل تقريبا مدة 22 ساعة يوميا ولا يوجد هناكdeareator كذلك نسبة ال condensate الراجع عالية 
سوف اعمل على تقليل الجرعة من الفوسفات و السلفايت وقياس نسبة الحديد 
هل تنصح باستخدام sodium sulphite as oxygen scavanger لمنع التاكل الذي يحدث بسبب الاوكسجين

وشششششششششششششكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 نوفمبر 2007)

المادة الاحسن للتخلص من الاكسجين هي الهيدرازين ولكن في ظروف المرجل عندكم لا بأس باستخدام السلفايت لمثل هذه الظروف ( الضغط المنخفض ) حيث يفي بالغرض وهنا لا بد من تحديد نوعية المياه المستخدمة لتغذية المرجل وساقوم بمتابعة الموضوع معكم ان شاء الله .


----------



## abu musa (4 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي نبيل شكرا لك اولا لكن اثبتت الدراسات ان مادة الهيدرازين مسرطنة فلا تستخدم الان بكثرة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 نوفمبر 2007)

نعم هذا صحيح ومع ذلك فاننا ما زلنا نستخدمه في مراجل حرارية ضغطها 160 كغم/سم2 ولم نتعرض لاي خطر برعاية الله وحفظه منذ عام 1978 . وانا بانتظار مواصفات مياه التغذية المستخدمة لديكم


----------



## abu musa (5 نوفمبر 2007)

تحياتي اخ نبيل مواصفات مياه التغذية لدينا كالاتي:
Tds=350 Ppm
Hardness= Zero
Alkalinity=400 Ppm
Iron=.09 Ppm
Temp=92 C

وشكراااااااا جزيلاااااااااا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
هل هذه المواصفات للمياه التي تدور في الدورة ام من مصدر التزويد وهل يتم امرارها على softner ام لا قبل ادخالها الدورة ارجو ايضاح الدورة بشكل كامل مع الهدف من هذا المرجل للتعرف على مصادر التلوث في حال حصوله . وما هي التحاليل التي تتم متابعتها لدورة المياه .
ونحن على اتصال ومتابعة بمشيئة الله


----------



## abu musa (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخ نبيل هذه المواصفات للمياه التي بداخل الدورة (boiler Water Feed ) حيث يتم تمريره من خلال ال Softner قبل دخولها لتنك التغذية
الهدف من المرجل هي اجراء عملية تسخين لمياه غسيل قوارير 
وشكرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي ابو موسى المحترم
في ضمن هذه الظروف والمواصفات اعتقد ان المرجل عندك بحاجة الى عملية غسيل كيماوي للتخلص من طبقات الماغناتايت الموجودة داخل الانابيب وهذه العملية سهلة واذا رغبت او هناك مجال لايقاف المرجل وعمل هذة العملية فبامكاني اعطائك الخطوات والمواد الكيماوية اللازمة اذا لم تتوفر عندك طريقة ما وهي مأمونه وترفع من كفاءة المرجل وتحافظ علية من التآكل كما وتزيل طبقة الترسبات المتكونه ايضا . راجيا تزويدي بحجم الدورة لتقدير كمية المواد الكيماوية اللازمة .


----------



## abu musa (6 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منك يا اخ نبيل تزويدي بالطريق المثلى للغسيل الكيماوي لهذا المرجل حيث يمكن ايقافه مع العلم بان حجم الدورة تقريبا 4-3 متر مكعب وهل عمل blow down باستمرار يفي بالغرض او غسله افضل؟؟؟؟؟
وشكراااااا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (6 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله سارسل لك الطريقة كاملة امهلني قليلا من الوقت واثناء ذلك يمكن متابعة عمل التصريف المستمر لتحسين المواصفات مؤقتا لحين تحضير المواد التي تحتاجها لعمل الغسيل


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (6 نوفمبر 2007)

الغسيل الكيماوي
المواد المطلوبة
حامض هيدروكلوريك
كابح تآكل inhebitor 
نيتريت الصوديوم 
أمونيا 25 % 
المعدات المطلوبة
خزان بلاستيكي سعة 1 م3
مضخة تدوير
خطوط مؤقتة لعمل دائرة مغلقة بين اسفل واعلى المرجل
الطريقة:-
يحضر محلول الحامض بتركيز 5 % في الخزان البلاستيكي ويضاف مانع التآكل بنسبة 0.02 % ويضخ الى المرجل من الاسفل ويعاد تحضير الخزان بنفس التراكيز حتى ملئ المرجل وعودة الحامض من اعلى المرجل الى الخزان .
تستمر عملية التدوير مع اضافة القليل من الحامض لتعديل التركيز مع استمرار فحص الحديد كل ساعة وتعتبر العملية منتهية عند ثبات تركيز الحديد لثلاثة قراءات متتالية ويتم بعدها عمل شطف بالماء مع اضافة القليل من الامونيا وذلك بعد تصريف كمية الحامض كاملة ولحين ارتفاع درجة الحموضة الى 8.5 بعدها يتم عمل محلول 0.1 % من مادة نيتريت الصوديوم مع اضافة كمية قليلة من الامونيا لتكون في الدورة بحدود 15 ppm مع رفع درجة حرارة المرجل ما بين 60 الى 75 درجة خلال عملية التدوير ويكفي عمل هذا التدوير لمدة 4 ساعات تقريبا ثم يتم تصريف المرجل بالكامل ويتم تعبئة ماء جديد مع اضافة المطلوب من الفوسفات والسلفايت واعتقد ان تركيز الفوسفات يجب ان لا يزيد عن 50 ppm بينما السلفايت لا يتجاوز 20 ppm ونستمر بمتابعة المواصفات حتى نحصل على المواصفات التشغيلية المطلوبة .
ملاحظات :- 
* قد يصل تركيز الحديد خلال عملية التدوير الى 6000 ppm خلال عملية التدوير للحامض ويمكن ان يقل او يزيد حسب طبقة الماغناتايت الي تم ازالتها .
* نكون بهذا قد حققنا عودة كفاءة المرجل الى الوضع الطبيعي . وكذلك يجب التأكد من عدم وجود نقاط ضعف في المرجل تؤدي الى تسرب الحامض .
* في حال عدم توفر كابح التآكل يمكن اضافة مادة زيت البريك كبديل وللتأكد من كفائته يمكن وضع قطعة من ليفة الخريس ( الخاصة بالجلي ) في محلول الحامض قبل وبعد اضافة الكابح ورؤية كيف ان القطعة تذوب في الحامض قبل الاضافة بينما لا تتأثر بعد الاضافة .
وبالله التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## abu musa (7 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخ نبيل سأبدا انشاء الله بعملية الغسل بهذه الطريقة
وساكون على تواصل معك انشا الله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 نوفمبر 2007)

حياك الله ورعاك وانا جاهز لاي استفسار او تبرير وبتوفيق الله


----------



## andalib (5 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم .... عندي مرجل نوع انابيب النار يعمل( بضغط 7-8 بار) وتوجد فيه منظومة دايريتر وسوفتنر تتم معاملة الماء قبل الدخول الى الدايريتر بمواصفات ماء ال R.O حيث تبلغ ال (PH=6.8 to 7.0 ) والتوصليه (cond=60.3 to 50.7) و العسرة الكلية قبل دخولها المرجل = Nil >>>> 

ولكن اصبحت عندي الان مشكله هو ارتفاع نسبة الحديد الكلي داخل المرجل حيث تصل احيانا الى 14ppm 
علما ان مواصفات ماء المرجل هي
PH= 10.5
Cond=1200
T.H=5
SO3= 1
PO4=8
Fe total=5 to 14

أرجوا ان تعطوني حل لمشكلتي 
مع الشكر والتقدير*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
المرجل بحاجة الى غسيل كيميائي ويمكن اتباع الطريقة المذكورة في المشاركات السابقة
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## riy777 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
نشكر الأخ نبيل الغواري على هذه المعلومات القيمه وإلى المزيد دائما 
كنت أريد أن أسألك عن فحص الفوسفات لمياه البويلر بواسطة مادة molybdovanadate في جهاز السبكتروفوتوميتر ومعادلات التفاعل


----------



## riy777 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*هنــــاك بعض الأسئله أرجوا من حضرتكــــــم الإجابه عليها :
*
*1 - معادلة تفاعل الأستميت والأمونيا والكربوهيدرازين والهيدرازين والفوسفات *
*2- ماهو الأفضل الأستميت أم الأمونيا ولماذا 
3- بالنسبة للفوسفات ماهو المسمى الكيميائي له ونقطة حقنه أين بالضبط وآلية عمله 
4- آلية عمل الكربوهيدرازين داخل البويلر *
*5 -ماهو تركيز الأمونيا والأستميت والفوسفات والكربوهيدرازين داخل تنك التحضير وعند نقاط الحقن بالنسبة المئوية وبوحدة الـ ppm مع توضيح لماذا هذا التركيز بالذات يعني آلية حساب التركيز أي 
على أي أساس تم حساب هذا التركيز *


----------



## lena ashref (25 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ما هو الحد المسموح به من total iron داخل البويلر؟؟


----------

